# Lava Wraithknight by Awaken Realms



## Awaken Realms (May 2, 2014)

Hello,

Recently we had the opportunity to make the Eldar Wraithknight in an unique scheme – for a lava themed Eldar force. Take a look at the model and see our approach to the theme.







Would you like to see more models done that way?



Get your miniatures painted by us!
Our Gallery
Sign-up for our WEEKLY NEWSLETTER!
Painting tutorials


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

that looks awesome


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I think lava base for the lava knight is a bit much, but the paint scheme itself is great.


----------

